# Importing High Quality Ethiopian Coffee



## Aman (Oct 5, 2009)

HI Every one.

I am planing to start a business importing high quality Ethiopian Coffee to UK/possibly Europe. I recently made a contact with a reliable supplier and want to import it to UK. My plan is to possibly roast it and package it in UK (as suggested in other Threads perhaps white label it).

Any advice how to go about doing this will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## denzil (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Aman

Would you be interested in Indian Cofee beans? I am a coffee grower and currently in the UK. If you are interested then we can discuss in details.

Regards

Denzil


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Aman

Is this your company?

http://www.theethiopiancoffeecompany.co.uk

If not, you have some competition in this field.


----------

